# Bon Secour River



## Keith mc (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi i hope somebody can help i am coming over from the UK for two weeks start of October and i will be staying on the Bon Secour River any help with how to fish where to get bait and tackle and what to catch would be very much appreciated


----------



## sumnat2 (Jul 8, 2009)

Bon Secour will be in a transition period about that time and it all depends on the weather. If it cools off early the fish will be moving up river, if it stays warmer they will be out around the mouth. If you are looking for live bait I would recommend County Road 10 bait and tackle. If you are looking for hooks, line fishing poles I would get that at J&M Tackle in Orange Beach.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

He's referring to fresh market seafood on the corner of cty rd 10 and hwy 59

If you have time, stop by our shop on canal rd and I'll show you some stuff for the river on a chart. We sell a lot of inshore gear that will work there as well. Info below


----------

